# ccplg.xml: unable to find file (c:\programefiles\Avira\Antivir desktop\ccplg.xml)



## radhki

My pc is windows xp. When i tried to update the avira antivir, following message is found and the antivirus is not to be seen anywhere. But the message ccplg.xml: unable to find file (c:\program files\Avirs\Antivir destop\ccplg.xml) is appearing whenever i start my pc. Pl. help.


----------



## Ried

Is there any reason you suspect malware to be the cause of this?

Have you tried uninstalling, then reinstalling Avira?


----------



## radhki

Hi RIED,


i) I am unable to answer this, since i am a novice to comp, please guide me.

ii) yes i did both, but of no avail., the ccplg.xml......again appearing on the screen.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Ried

Many people have had this problem and it is not related to malware, just a problem with Avira software. The best I can do it point you to Avira's webpage where they provide the steps for uninstalling Avira completey --> http://www.avira.com/en/support/kbdetails.php?id=135

If you need further assistance with Avira, you should contact their Support. They would be the most knowledgeable about this problem since it is their product.


----------



## radhki

Dear Sir,

I will contact the link you have suggested to me and let you know the results when it is done. A lot of thanks for your help, Ried.


----------



## radhki

radhki said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I will contact the link you have suggested to me and let you know the results when it is done. A lot of thanks for your help, Ried.


----------



## Ried

You're welcome, radhki.


----------

